# The Ultimate Post-Apocalyptic Experience



## Dead Riverdragon (May 22, 2004)

Has anyone here played Fallout/ Fallout 2? These must be the games most true to the post-apocalyptic tradition exemplified by King's 'The Stand', Brin's 'The Postman' and Matheson's 'I Am Legend', and they're absolutely cracking games (if often painfully non-linear) to boot. Produced by the team behind traditional role-playing paragon 'Baldur's Gate' (and I believe anyone who challenges the latter's supremacy is a fraud) the Fallout games (yet another is purportedly in production) are amazing, if supremely bleak views of a post-nuclear world, with brilliantly mature plotting and storytelling inferior only to the Baldur's Gate and certain Final Fantasy games, and all this despite a relatively primitive non-character based plot. I urge everyone to pick up one or both of the games, both of which will be selling for a pittance these days. Incidentally, I played Fallout 2 first, found myself none the worse for missing the first game, and in playing the latter was surprised to find both shared the same engine and were much alike (save Fallout 2 had many more .223 FMJ pistols...KERBLARGH!)...buy Fallout!


----------



## Foxbat (May 22, 2004)

Fallout/Fallout 2 and Fallout Tactics - wonderful games (although I never managed to complete any of them but had many fun hours trying).

I'm not surprised you felt you didn't miss much by starting on Fallout 2 - it was definitely the best of the bunch. These games have got what must be the best/funniest/most artistic intro ever. Sometimes I just fire it up to watch the intro again. 

Yes. Definitely buy Fallout (especially now it's on budget). These games are an absolute steal at any price.


----------



## Vodstok (May 24, 2004)

The mood and atmosphere of the fallout games always ruled. I loved it in the first one if you managed to get the armor from the brotherhood of steel. you were pretty much invulnerable at that point. I also always liked the dark sense of humor.


----------

